# Put my Chicken Breast in the Blender



## Work IN Progress (May 17, 2011)

At this point in my cycle Im having a hard time stomaching chewing chicken.  Every bite makes me wanna vomit so I figured I would try to blend it.
I cut up the breast and put it in the blender with about 8 oz of whole milk and gave it a spin.  I took a drink and it wasnt great.  Needed sweetness so I have an entire watermelon cut up so I put a few slices of that in and blended it again.  Let me tell you it wasnt exactly a delicious smoothie but I wish I had tried this years ago.  Next time Im gonna put the rice in with it and just drink my meals.  

Wonder if its different since I wont have to digest as much larger stuff. 

Weigh in if you read this Mrs. Built.


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

So wait...Blending it into a paste with milk DOESNT make you want to puke? 

You have to be using orals. Because only then do i feel like puking when i eat.

What are you using? Because if youre using test or other injects, you should be beasting your food down faster than you can stock it up.

Get your liver checked. Or pick up some gainer mix.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 17, 2011)

That's the thing. I eat so much chicken that I just can't stand to chew and swallow it anymore. I'm not having trouble with anything else just chicken but I have it at least everyday and most days twice.  I'm not lacking food or calories. I'm gaining plenty of weight still.  I know how to bulk.  Chicken, Milk, and watermelon. Wonder if anybody ever did that combo before.   

Not on orals anymore. Just test at this point.

Tomorrow I'm gonna put the rice in with it.


----------



## Kusakup (May 17, 2011)

Dude, if I was you, I would invest in a spice rack.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 17, 2011)

Haha. Fuck that. I spend too much time cooking. I'm no chef. I just need to get through these next 4 weeks and I can get back to eating normal amounts of food. I'll be fine blending for now. As a matter of a fact I'm about to walk down and blend another one before bed. Maybe a bowl of life cereal after.


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Evil Eagle (May 18, 2011)

I loled hard at this. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## trapzilla (May 18, 2011)

I used to blend all my chicken but with just water! wasn't too bad, it allowed me to consume about 2.2lbs of chicken a day! 
I much prefer eating it though now


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 18, 2011)

On a normal schedule I enjoy eating chicken too.  I'm kinda ready for this cycle to be over. I put on alittle over 25 lbls thus far and a little more fat in my belly and ass than I would like.  Gonna lean out a little naturally and bulk again in December.


----------



## yerg (May 18, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> That's the thing. I eat so much chicken that I just can't stand to chew and swallow it anymore. I'm not having trouble with anything else just chicken but I have it at least everyday and most days twice. I'm not lacking food or calories. I'm gaining plenty of weight still. I know how to bulk. Chicken, Milk, and watermelon. Wonder if anybody ever did that combo before.
> 
> Not on orals anymore. Just test at this point.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm gonna put the rice in with it.


 How much milk do you drink during the day??? that goes for cottage cheese also.  the reas0n i ask is cause i had no appitite and always felt full and bloated.  I cut down on the milk and I use a lactase enzyme when i do drink milk or eat dairy.  That made all the difference in the world.  I am starving all the time now.  Apperantly im a little lactose intolerant..


----------



## yerg (May 18, 2011)

BTW i tied water and meatloaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I puked!!!  Its so frustrating when you need to eat and you just cant.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 18, 2011)

Lol. You gotta read my post. It's only chicken I'm having an issue with. My appetite is fine. I eat tons. It's just chicken so I blend it.


----------



## yerg (May 18, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Lol. You gotta read my post. It's only chicken I'm having an issue with. My appetite is fine. I eat tons. It's just chicken so I blend it.


 Great I just embarassed myself with my meat loaf secret!!!lol  Id rather eat chicken thats chopped up and mixed with something than to eat a whole breast or whatever by itself.  so i hear ya there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry


----------



## x~factor (May 18, 2011)

I've always wanted to do it but never did, blend chicken that is, not meatloaf. LOL

My lunch yesterday... note the mushroom sauce. Yummmm 
.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 18, 2011)

My wife is a nurse, I need to try and find IV style protein, and just run a bag a day lol!


----------



## trapzilla (May 18, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> My wife is a nurse, I need to try and find IV style protein, and just run a bag a day lol!


 
Was chatting to a guy at the gym, certain people with eating problems get PEG fed a tube directly into the stomach. 
Just imagine you would never have to physically eat again! that would be absoulte heaven, like 20,000 calorie bulk!!


----------



## GMO (May 18, 2011)

You are a true warrior, bro.  Maybe you should open up a smoothie shop for bb's. 

I'll have a large chicken breast watermelon to go please.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> You are a true warrior, bro.  Maybe you should open up a smoothie shop for bb's.
> 
> I'll have a large chicken breast watermelon to go please.




You may be onto something there. If it flies I'll kick you a 3% royalty on total gross profits for life. I told all of my buddies and a few suggested pineapple and strawberry since they are a stronger flavored fruit. It's not bad at all. I did it again today for my second meal. Added a little extra watermelon and it was even better and smoother.  I'm gonna try some other blends since I have 4 weeks left on cycle.


----------



## natural1 (May 19, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> Dude, if I was you, I would invest in a spice rack.


 
Mate this is bang on.  A nice chargrill or barbecue marinade brings your chicken to life (not litteraly)


----------



## Jrluz14 (May 19, 2011)

Gonna do this too. Chicken and rice is really starting to get old and I find myself just chewing for a long time and not wanting to swallow it. Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2011)

Lol I can kinda understand that, chicken is just too bland and dry for me to eat all the time. I can eat just about anything and be hungry again an hour or so later, but when it comes to chicken I lose all desire to eat unless it's smothered in barbecue sauce and cooked just right.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 19, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Was chatting to a guy at the gym, certain people with eating problems get PEG fed a tube directly into the stomach.
> Just imagine you would never have to physically eat again! that would be absoulte heaven, like 20,000 calorie bulk!!



It ain't as cool as it sounds. I've taken care of patients with them and they pretty much wish the opposite. Usually if it's short term feeding via enteral route, they will go with a NG tube. PEG tubes are sort of the last resort because it's long term. I've seen them put into the femoral/groin area with a huge ass bag pumping nothing, but premixed nutrition


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 19, 2011)

You should start doing infomercials for the Magic Bullet. Seriously. Just when I thought I'd heard it all before.


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

holy crap lol that sounds disgusting


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 21, 2011)

Ive been doing it for every meal since.  It is like a badass protien shake on steroids.  I drink down 8-12 oz of chicken and then eat my rice.  The key is to get it smooth enough that it mimics a Powder shake.  Im tellin ya.  Watermelon is the key.


----------



## trapzilla (May 21, 2011)

djlance said:


> It ain't as cool as it sounds. I've taken care of patients with them and they pretty much wish the opposite. Usually if it's short term feeding via enteral route, they will go with a NG tube. PEG tubes are sort of the last resort because it's long term. I've seen them put into the femoral/groin area with a huge ass bag pumping nothing, but premixed nutrition


 
Wasn't being entirely serious. As a training dieitian I am more than aware of the reality of the situation facing those who are PEG fed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2011)

So how come you don't just drink more protein powder? I don't see how 50g of protein from whey isolate with maybe a little olive oil is any different than blended chicken?


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 21, 2011)

Everybody says real food is better so thats what I do.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 21, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Wasn't being entirely serious. As a training dieitian I am more than aware of the reality of the situation facing those who are PEG fed.



It's cool. I just didn't want people around here, who didn't know what a PEG or NG tube were, to start thinking that this would be a smart idea. People will do anything and everything ya know.


----------



## njc (May 22, 2011)

i always mix a can of tuna in water and add mayo and mustard and throw some lettuce on it.  Its over in about 3 big bites.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (May 23, 2011)

Hahaha! Awesome and fuckin nasty at the same time!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

lol u crazy man, just find another source of proteins for a few months


----------



## andreaus (May 24, 2011)

2 tins of tuna in my blender and im away ! just with water. never realy thought of chicken. ill give it a go though. usually do my chicken in the mike. 7 min  on half power done. just add some kinda spice, easy


----------



## jus4u (May 30, 2011)

lolll i'll stick to eating it the normal way for now


----------

